# VA ASA Qualifier @ Twin Oaks.



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Come out out to Appomattox VA (just east of Lynchburg) this weekend (April 17th and 18th) for some 3D fun. You can shoot the qualifer or just for fun. 
All levels shooters welcome!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Bo Bob said:


> Come out out to Appomattox VA (just east of Lynchburg) this weekend (April 17th and 18th) for some 3D fun. You can shoot the qualifer or just for fun.
> All levels shooters welcome!


I am amazed at the # of ASA qualifiers in VA this year. Ben said LU is having one on May 1-2 this year. IBO only managed one for the whole year in VA.

Ben & I are shooting the 2 day VBA Spring Classic this week end at Augusta. It is a 2 day event so we can't make the ASA at Twin Oaks. 

Hope you all have a good turnout. 
BTW : LU might be interested in the Bison and Elk targets. Depending on how much $$ their shoot made this past weekend.


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

ttt for Twin Oaks ASA qualifier this weekend.:wink:


----------



## acso14 (Feb 18, 2003)

mag41vance said:


> I am amazed at the # of ASA qualifiers in VA this year. Ben said LU is having one on May 1-2 this year. IBO only managed one for the whole year in VA.
> 
> Ben & I are shooting the 2 day VBA Spring Classic this week end at Augusta. It is a 2 day event so we can't make the ASA at Twin Oaks.
> 
> ...


Sorry you guys won't be able to make it this weekend. The Targets have been sold.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I'll be there. Not sure which day though.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I'll be there Sat morning around 8:30 .


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

acso14 said:


> Sorry you guys won't be able to make it this weekend. The Targets have been sold.


10-4 on the targets. Thanks for the update.


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

*shoot*

Count me in.. boy I need as much practice as possible!!!!!


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

The weather is looking good. Can't wait!!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Bump it should be a good one .


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

8:30 on Saturday for me.


----------



## acso14 (Feb 18, 2003)

The targets are " *deceptively* " set  and ready for some action. Bob, you may want to a few extra arrows with you.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

acso14 said:


> The targets are " *deceptively* " set  and ready for some action. Bob, you may want to a few extra arrows with you.


Why?? You plan on losing all of yours and needing some of mine!:wink:


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Heard that there will be some extra chili for the dogs. Maybe sure you come and enjoy!!!!


----------



## 1vabwhntr (Jan 11, 2005)

We will be there Sunday, looking forward to it.


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm gonna be there Sunday afternoon.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

The weather forcast is looking good so far ,a little cooler but clear .I think they called the rail of for the am .


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

John-in-VA said:


> The weather forcast is looking good so far ,a little cooler but clear .I think they called the rail of for the am .


Cooler is a good thing. Although I still may bring the old sweat towel.:embara: Sure do hope the rain holds or I might shoot later in the day.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

acso14 said:


> The targets are " *deceptively* " set  and ready for some action. Bob, you may want to a few extra arrows with you.


Anyone know a range finder that works real well in the dark? 
I know a "Pro" has used them before........... anyone know what model he uses, oops, I mean used?

Would anyone mind if I came up about midnight Friday and 'camped' out within say walking distance of the range? :becky:


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> Anyone know a range finder that works real well in the dark?
> I know a "Pro" has used them before........... anyone know what model he uses, oops, I mean used?
> 
> Would anyone mind if I came up about midnight Friday and 'camped' out within say walking distance of the range? :becky:


Range all you want. Just hope you can see over the brow of the hill on some of them.:wink:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Bo Bob said:


> Range all you want. Just hope you can see over the brow of the hill on some of them.:wink:


Kent, you gotta stop setting yourself up for these "bad short man jokes" :doh:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Bo Bob said:


> Range all you want. Just hope you can see over the brow of the hill on some of them.:wink:


I hope the coyote is up on the ridge. I pin wheeled it last year and then let my buddy 'learn' how to shoot up steep hills. He shot, turned to me and said 'you knew I was going to do that'...... He was right.




mag41vance said:


> Kent, you gotta stop setting yourself up for these "bad short man jokes" :doh:


It's all good. :wink: The guys I whup on a regular basis always seem to be the ones with the most jokes! The only time I'm above them is on the score board........oh,well.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> I hope the coyote is up on the ridge. I pin wheeled it last year and then let my buddy 'learn' how to shoot up steep hills. He shot, turned to me and said 'you knew I was going to do that'...... He was right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it's out there--just not there.:wink:



Lot's of guys look down on me from the board.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Asa*



mag41vance said:


> I am amazed at the # of ASA qualifiers in VA this year. Ben said LU is having one on May 1-2 this year. IBO only managed one for the whole year in VA.
> 
> Ben & I are shooting the 2 day VBA Spring Classic this week end at Augusta. It is a 2 day event so we can't make the ASA at Twin Oaks.
> 
> ...


The reason for so many Qualifiers is that we as a group are also awarding VA State ASA Shooter of the year in most classes. (except Open C and Bow novice)

you have to attend at least 3 qualifiers to be eligible for SOY Awards. 

I plan on going to the shoot, not sure what day. Ask the guys about the SOY program if you would like to participate. They should have the guidelines available or let me know and I can email it to you.
Marcy


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

It should be a great weekend for shooting guys and gals. Load some friends in a car and make the trip.
Some of our target s include: 
*easyshot* the hobling, dancing bear :BrownBear:
*acso14* The hairy :hairy:archer. Where getting a better score than him is like :deadhorse:

*EROS* Man the guy can whip up some great food :set1_pot: but he seems to go blind at least once a shoot and ends up with a miss :cool2:



Sorry guys, I caouldn't resist having a bit of fun. :moon:

Hope some of you AT gang can make it out.


----------



## slowbowin12 (Apr 14, 2008)

Im gonna try to make it Saturday morning.:wink:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> Anyone know a range finder that works real well in the dark?
> I know a "Pro" has used them before........... anyone know what model he uses, oops, I mean used?
> 
> Would anyone mind if I came up about midnight Friday and 'camped' out within say walking distance of the range? :becky:


that is fun crap there.It does not suprise that he stooped that low.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> that is fun crap there.It does not suprise that he stooped that low.


Never the high road!


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

bump for the shoot this weekend.


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

Enjoyed the shoot today! Great setup, just wish I would have shot a little better! BTW Bob, sorry again about the arrow! :doh:


----------



## Montana20 (Jun 6, 2008)

This shoot was great. A little windy at first but that wasn't as much of a factor after we got into the woods. I loved how scenic it all was.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

3D_shooter84 said:


> Enjoyed the shoot today! Great setup, just wish I would have shot a little better! BTW Bob, sorry again about the arrow! :doh:


Not a problem Brian!!! Happens to the best of us. Glad you enjoyed yourself. Hope you can make it back next month.



Montana20 said:


> This shoot was great. A little windy at first but that wasn't as much of a factor after we got into the woods. I loved how scenic it all was.


Yea, the wind was a bit tough for those trying to get some bag time in and for the first 5 targets.
Glad you enjoyed yourself and hope you can make it back.


----------



## jamerman09 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice set up on the course today guys! Had alot of fun and enjoyed the challenging shots!


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm just glad the wind didn't blow


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Great shoot guy's .


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks to all that came out. Hope to see you all agian next month!:wink:


----------



## 1vabwhntr (Jan 11, 2005)

It was a great shoot. Course was very well set up. 

BTW I just went to the site and results are already posted, there was some really good scores shot.

Also thanks Kip and Jamie for letting us shoot with you and also for the advice:thumbs_up


----------

